# ABGA Registration Scenario



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok, this is my scenario. I purchased an ABGA registered bred doe. Her kids were born on my farm. Pretty simple scenario. What do I need paperwork wise to register these kids?

The seller gave me the bred doe's registration signed on the back with breeding/sire information along with a "live coverage service memo" with both the buck and doe's info and signed by owners (same owners).

What else, if anything, do I need from the previous owner to register the kids?

I called the ABGA office and was flabbergasted by their response. I hope I'm wrong and they are right. I was put on hold when I called so the person answering the phone could go get the person "in the know" to answer registration questions.

I'll share their response after getting some feed back here.

I know they have new people in the office but how hard would it be to make a "cheat sheet" to help answer very basic and common questions like this. Hope I'm the one who's wrong about this!

Thanks


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't registered with AGBA, but with AGS and ADGA, the kids would carry the herd name of the person who owned the doe at the time of breeding. Doesn't matter that kids were born on your farm. I don't think you need anything more than what you already have.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was in your same shoes last year. What you need if it's not on the back is the sires ABGA number. Then fill out apps for the kids and they will have your name and tattoo. 
Come on I wanna know what they told you lol sadly it's been awhile since I have been able to call and get someone that's polite or even knows what they are doing


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ditto on what Jessica said. We sold a young doe last year that was possibly pregnant, but I can't remember if we put the sire info on the back of the registration form or not, I know I did fill out a live service memo. Everything must have been fine since she had a doe kid and it's registered 

I would make sure to scan in anything you have on the doe before you send it to ABGA.

Is the buck DNA tested? If not that would/should be the only issue, otherwise you should already have what you need, I mean... what else could they need, is there some secret paperwork out there lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

That's all you should need. I have registered kids for 4 years like that. Doe's and bucks's abga numbers on live service coverage form, dates the doe was with the buck and the breeder's name, address and abga number with their signature. Then fill out the registration form for the kids like normal.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with the others. A signed service memo and the back of her registration needs to be filled out and signed. You'll probably also need a transfer application for the doe if she isn't already in your name. Then just a registration application for the kids with your herd prefix tattooed on their ears and on the registration


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

clingenpeel said:


> What else, if anything, do I need from the previous owner to register the kids?
> 
> I'll share their response after getting some feed back here.


Nothing.

Why?


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

That's good to hear. This is what I was told.

After repeating all the information I told her in order to confirm to me that she knew what I was asking, she told me in addition to the signed registration for doe, with the bucks ABGA # and dates exposed, and the signed live coverage service memo, I would also need to have the previous owner (breeder) sign the registration applications for the kids, AND I will need "transfer applications" for each kid. 

I said "transfer applications?, even though they were born on my farm?" She said "yes."

I had called because I was concerned that I might need the reg app signed, even though it seemed redundant to me. The transfer app really through me off though. Even I knew what a transfer app was for (it is spelled out on the form) and it ain't for this situation.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I think she is wrong about needing transfer applications for the kids. I have bought several pregnant does and not once have I had to have transfer applications for kids or have the previous owner sign a registration application for the kids. I think that she is thinking that the doe was sold with kids on her, that would be the only time you would need transfers and registrations from the previous owner


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

You don't need transfer applications. No need to worry. The worse that could happen is you send in their paperwork, and they inform you of what you are missing.

All you need is a service memo, the doe's registration papers, and the registration applications for the kids (filled out and signed by you). You are all set!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

clingenpeel said:


> After repeating all the information I told her in order to confirm to me that she knew what I was asking, she told me in addition to the signed registration for doe, with the bucks ABGA # and dates exposed, and the signed live coverage service memo, I would also need to have the previous owner (breeder) sign the registration applications for the kids, AND I will need "transfer applications" for each kid.
> 
> I said "transfer applications?, even though they were born on my farm?" She said "yes.".


If this were true, there would be no use for the part on the back of the papers for if the doe is sold "bred".

Anyway, hang in there. It can sometimes be frustrating dealing with them. Stay patient and friendly, but firm. Keep calling if you have to and don't just wait for them to get back to you. I think once everything comes out in the wash, the previous owner will be down as "breeder" and the kids should be registered in your herd name etc.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd like to hear that person explain how someone is supposed to sign a transfer for non-existent goats.


----------

